# A pen as a gift for boss is good?



## joes589 (Feb 9, 2012)

A friend will leave his company.
His boss is a nice person .
Before he leave he wanna give his boss a gift.
How about a pen?
If a pen is good, which one is fit for him .
A male boss.


----------



## DJHolland (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that as long as it is not overly expensive and matches the type of job. A Montblanc Rollerball Pen would be exceptionally nice for an 'Executive' if that is the type of company (like Insurance, Banker, etc). If it is a blue collar type of business, construction or the like where he is a 'hands-on' type of owner, then a durable pen like a Fisher Black Grid design Space Pen I think would be more appreciated. With the latter it can be engraved, which would be a nice touch. A set of Cross Pens cost the least, but are still very nice and can be engraved as well. Regardless, a pen would be an appropriate gift. This is just my opinion.


----------



## loujack30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pen is a good gift.


----------



## joes589 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. all of you.


----------



## joes589 (Feb 9, 2012)

DJHolland you are so wise.Thanks buddy.


----------



## Basulfc (Aug 4, 2014)

A nice pen would work. But it also depends what type of boss is he/she.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Basulfc said:


> A nice pen would work. But it also depends what type of boss is he/she.


LOL I think you might be a bit late to the party here, the boss left his job 2 years ago, the pen was probably bought and now sits in the back of a draw for the last 2 years totally forgotten about, like 99% of pens that ever get given as a gift.
Its very hard to think of a more disappointing gift to be given than a pen for the average person, i couldnt think of a worse gift, maybe underpants or a hanky might be up there.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Cobia said:


> LOL I think you might be a bit late to the party here, the boss left his job 2 years ago, the pen was probably bought and now sits in the back of a draw for the last 2 years totally forgotten about, like 99% of pens that ever get given as a gift.
> Its very hard to think of a more disappointing gift to be given than a pen for the average person, i couldnt think of a worse gift, maybe underpants or a hanky might be up there.


Maybe, maybe not! You have to know your boss. My ex-boss could care less about fountain pens, but he was always intrigued by my fascination. One day, I picked up an attractive, but very inexpensive fountain pen (under 10 USD) and gave him a very small bottle of ink I had won. He has, as I would have expected, never used it, but keeps it around to remind himself that at least one person thought well of him.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Basulfc (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with your point. It surely does depend on the boss. Why would you think of giving underpants to your boss?


----------



## Basulfc (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, unlucky that your boss don't use fountain pens.


----------



## Basulfc (Aug 4, 2014)

Other than fountain pens, which pen should i give to my boss?


----------

